# "The Judge" Critique please.



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

A nice stack shot. He is a hard dog to stack in that he hates it. lol But I think this one turned out nice. Please let me know what you guys think of his conformation. He will be 3 years old August 6th!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not good at critiquing but he is BEAUTIFUL!!:wub:


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

He's a good looking dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Get another person to help you so that his head can be turned slightly towards the camera. You also want to center the camera on a point just behind his shoulder. You are too far to his front. His far rear (left) is too forward. It also helps the head a lot if they are panting slightly so the mouth is open. 

Good angulation in front and very good behind. Flat withers with a slight nick behind his withers. OK topline going into a slightly steep croup that should be longer. Good bone, very nice dark overlay to his coat though I would like a darker undercoat. Very dark face though I can't see his head all that well.


----------



## WtxPA (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a sharp looking dog. Very nice!


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

LOVE THE NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't know about confirmation but I love everything about him!


----------

